# Best pond goldfish/ koi food?



## Nick_593 (14 Mar 2014)

Hi, I'm just wondering what the best food would be for some goldfish and koi carp for a pond?

Also is feeding completely necessary as the fish have been getting on well so far?

Thanks


----------



## Maurits (14 Mar 2014)

ask 10 people and you get probably 10 different answers. I would always recommend Hikari, not the cheapest but imho the best not only for your fish but also for your filter. answer to your second question is yes.

best regards, M.


----------



## JOHN250 (14 Mar 2014)

I'd second that, and if the budget will stretch to it Saki Hikari. You can always supplement with a bit of home made too but don't feed if temperature is below 10deg.


----------



## Nick_593 (14 Mar 2014)

Thanks guys. Is food more for health and aesthetics of the fish? I don't have any koi atm, just some goldfish. I know growth is dependent on the size of the pond, but will feeding encourage them to grow a lot quicker too?

Thanks


----------



## Edvet (14 Mar 2014)

Growth is NOT dependend on the size of the container.


----------



## Nick_593 (14 Mar 2014)

Edvet said:


> Growth is NOT dependend on the size of the container.



Soz meant size, not growth. ..Or are you saying the max size of the fish isn't dependent on the size of the pond?


----------



## Edvet (14 Mar 2014)

Basically size isn't dependent on size of the container. If fed enough and in good living conditions a living being will grow to it's genetic potential, the size of the enclosure does not have any effect.

Would be nice to grow dog sized elephants though


----------



## three-fingers (14 Mar 2014)

Nick_593 said:


> Soz meant size, not growth. ..Or are you saying the max size of the fish isn't dependent on the size of the pond?


As Edvet says, unfortunately that's just a very common fishkeeping myth.  Long story short, the max size of the fish is only dependent on the size of the pond if the fish is stunted - and that's generally an unhealthy thing to do to any animal.

Look at the max size of the fish, then estimate how many your pond can hold based on that max size. Goldfish can get huge.


----------



## Jafooli (14 Mar 2014)

Here is what I buy for my Koi and Goldfish: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Premium-M...4?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item1c19a6096a

I have to get loads of containers and store all the food in them, my pond is over 1000 Gallons, and not many Koi, only 4, and there already in my eyes out grown the pond, so yeah am bit stuck. 

This food has lasted me over a year, with 2-3 times feeding in the summer. I store it in a cool dark place so hopefully it keeps it quite fresh, I get good growth rates also.


----------

